# Enfant fatigué



## Liquido (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 
Je commence mon activité en ce mois de juillet. 
Je recherche des conseils, pas de critique. 

J'accueille un enfant de 10 mois. 
J'ai choisi de commencer avec 1 pour m'habituer car j'ai une fille de 14 mois et un fils de 6 ans. 

Ce petit garçon est gentil mais il est très tactile, il a besoin d'être souvent près de moi. 
Il est aussi très fatigué car il dort entre ses parents, a du mal à s'endormir seul. 

Mon soucis, est-ce que je dois le laisser pleurer dans son lit ? Parfois j'essaye de l'endormir dans les bras mais dès que je le pose il se réveille. 
Je vois qu'il a besoin de dormir mais il lutterai presque et si je ne le met pas au lit, c'est les bras. J'ai que lui à gérer ( ma fille est chez elle donc plus facile) mais je ne peux pas le garder avec moi tout le temps. Il dormirais dans le porte-bébé, j'ai fait 2 fois mais ça me bloque à devoir marcher dans la maison et ne rien faire d'autre. 

Le repas est difficile aussi car il est trop fatigué donc pour qu'il mange je le prend sur les genoux mais c'est pas facile et en plus je donne à manger à ma fille ( qui commencer à essayer de manger seule). 

Suite je trop gentille ou dois-je continuer pour qu'il s'habitue ? 
Je suis perdue. Je veux bien faire mais je ne peux pas être tout le temps avec lui. 
Je dois également faire à manger.  

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir liquido 

Je viens d avoir le même soucis que vous avez une louloute qui avait 4 mois a son arrivée et maintenant elle a 10 mois  allaité et en cododo 
Vous avez fait une adaptation ? 

Vous venez de commencer avec ce petit loulou il est donc en terrain inconnu . Il va lui falloir du temps pour s habituer à ce nouveau environnement et rythme .

Le laisser pleurer x temps dans son lit je dit " non "  il a besoin de se sentir en sécurité pas d avoir peur 

Avec ma petite louloute c était pareil je l endormais dans mes bras et des que je voulais la poser dans son lit elle se réveillait aussitôt et pleurait  et maintenant elle peu faire 2 a 3 h de sieste dans son lit même si je l endors toujours dans mes bras en grand max 10 mn elle dort 

Il va vous falloir du temps et de la patience . Rassuré le un maximum . Parler lui beaucoup .  Quand il s endort dans vos bras continue d aller le mettre dans son lit et il finira par y dormir 10 mn puis 20 .... Et petit à petit il fera des grandes siestes 

Parler aussi avec ses parents car le faire dormir entre eux est pas du tout la bonne solution


----------



## YAYOU (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir Liquido,
C'est vrai que les débuts sont difficiles ; Vous avez dû faire une adaptation mais en général, ça suffit pas et l'adaptation prend plus de temps. 
Essayez de le mettre dans un transat pour le début dans la salle où vous êtes, le salon...qu'il s'habitue à votre maison, aux bruits, aux personnes. Ca fait beaucoup pour un petit qui est loin de sa famille et le laisser seul dans une chambre peut être considéré par l'enfant comme un abandon surtout s'il est habitué à dormir avec ses parents. Parlez-lui , ils comprennent tout par l'intonation de nos voix ; que vous le comprenez , que vous êtes là pour le garder pendant que maman et papa travaillent....Et je vous assure que ça ira de mieux en mieux , allez courage Liquido et Bonne semaine


----------



## violetta (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Vous venez de commencez votre activité et ce n'est pas pour vous décourager mais ce qui vous arrive est notre quotidien.
De plus en plus nous rencontrons  cette situation avec des petits, il y a souvent des posts sur ce sujet.
Alors non, vous n'êtes pas trop gentille.
Il va vous falloir beaucoup de patience, ce bébé a besoin de se sentir en sécurité,  10 mois, période critique avec l'angoisse de la séparation. 
Vous pouvez faire des jeux du coucou caché,  vous avez du voir ça en formation.
Imaginez quand on a d'autres enfants en accueil, c'est épuisant, dans votre cas, ça devrait être plus facile car plus disponible même si bien sûr,  votre petite fille a besoin de vous.
A 10 mois,  on ne pose pas un petit sur un transat.
Privilégiez le tapis d'éveil et la motricité libre.
Vous vous installez sur le tapis avec votre fille et le bébé dans vos bras et petit a petit, se sentant sécurisé,  il partira explorer son nouvel environnement. 
Pour la préparation des repas, il va falloir vous organiser autrement et vous en occuper en dehors des heures d'accueil.
Certaines puericultrices interdisent même la preparation des repas pendant l'accueil. 
Dites-vous bien que plus vous répondrez aux besoins de ce bébé plus vite il se détachera de vous....
Patience patience et patience. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Mayalabeille (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

effectivement i va falloir que vous appreniez à ce petit que même si vous n'êtes pas là vous êtes là.

Je n'ai pas de recette miracle à vous proposer. Mais peut-être au moment de la sieste, de coucher d'abord votre fille puis le petit de 10 mois en lui montrant que votre fille est à la sieste comme lui et qu'il ne doit pas faire de bruit pour la laisser se reposer. Lui expliquer que lui aussi va se reposer et que nounou est derrière la porte qu'il ne risque rien. Essayez de l'endormir avec votre main posée sur lui dans son lit.

Il faut avouer que le cododo est un vrai problème. Une maman m'avait avoué que c'était une question de facilité pour calmer les pleurs de bébé la nuit sans se lever 🤷‍♀️ Mais chez moi, la petite a tout de suite dormi seule dans son lit sans aucun problème.

Bon courage à toi et ne t'en fait pas avec le temps les choses vont rentrer dans l'ordre.

Belle journée à toutes


----------



## Liquido (18 Juillet 2022)

En faite le soucis, c'est surtout la fatigue. 
Il joue avec ma fille sans que je sois assise à leurs côtés. 
Il se déplace donc ça aide mais dès qu'il est fatigué il chouine et a du mal à s'endormir. 
Une fois qu'il dort, ça va, il a déjà 2 / 3h. 
Le soucis, c'est vraiment l'endormissement car si il n'est pas fatigué , ça va aller. 
Même le repas je pense car le soucis de manger c'est qu'il est trop fatigué. 
L'autre jour, il s'est endormi en mangeant sur moi. 
Il faudrait qu'il dorme un peu le matin comme ma fille. 

Pour les repas, j'estime que c'est dans le cadre de mon travail donc je les fait pendant mes heures de travail.
Je trouve que les assistantes maternelles font plus d'heures que la plus part des gens pour un salaire dérisoire donc je fais un maximum pendant l'accueil ( surtout pendant la sieste, bien évidement).  Il faut bien avoir des avantages sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire ce travail autant aller en Crèche ou autre. 

Vous me faites peur en disant que les enfants sont de plus en plus difficile sur le sommeil. 
La Maman, je ne lui cache rien et elle ne me dit rien. Elle sait que parfois je le laisse un peu pleurer pour qu'il s'endorme ( jamais 1h , max 10 min et je retourne le voir). 
J'en ai discuter avec la maman pour l'endormissement mais elle est fatiguée de ne pas dormir si elle ne le met pas avec elle. 
Je n'ai pas jugé car c'est pas toujours facile de résister. Le hic, c'est qu'il n'a pas sa chambre à lui, manque de place dans la maison. 

Je vois que chez moi, ça va mieux chaque jour. 
Nous avons fait l'adaptation mais difficile car la maman travaillais déjà. 
Elle l'a gardé 7 mois et du jour au lendemain c'est la Tata qui l'a gardé et ensuite un peu d'adaptation et direct chez moi car la Tata ne pouvait plus le garder, en plus c'était chez lui. 

Là par chance, il dort un peu. Il a pleuré quand je l'ai mis au lit. J'ai mis ma fille au lit et je suis retourner le voir et depuis il dort. C'est un début.


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Juillet 2022)

YAYOU bonjour 

Mon avant dernier chat s’appelait KIYOU 😺😻


----------



## Leeanna (18 Juillet 2022)

J'utilise les mêmes conseils que plus haut, ainsi qu'un autre qui est d'avoir un temps de jeu ou lecture de temps à autre dans la chambre où il dort, car il découvre en même temps que le jeu ou la lecture le moindre recoins de la chambre. Ça m'arrive aussi de rester dans la chambre le temps de l'endormissement et ensuite de rester de moins en moins de temps au fil des jours, et maintenant je n'ai plus du tout besoin de rester.


----------



## Baby33200 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Liquido,
J'ai rencontré ce cas l'année dernière. Il faut premièrement discuter avec les parents leurs demander de faire dormir l'enfant dans SON lit et dans SA chambre. ( ce genre de discussion est mener AVANT signature du contrat) mais là les PE ne m'avait pas dit la vérité, et au bout de trois mois l'enfant ne voulait tjrs pas dormir, il pleuré constamment, il empêchait les autres de dormir, il était fatigué ne mangé pas, joué très peu. Tout les jours je demandé aux parents comment ça ce passé chez eux ils me répondaient " très bien chez nous pas de problème " jusqu'au jour où j'ai dit à la maman que j'allais rompre le contrat, et là enfin elle avoue que finalement chez eux , l'enfant dormait dans leurs chambre, qu'il s'endormait dans leurs bras, ou qu'ils restaient avec lui jusqu'a ce qu'il s'endorment, qu'il se réveillait dès qu'ils quittaient la chambre, et qu'ils n'en pouvaient plus!! 
 Les parents ont accepté les conseils que je leurs ai donné.
Parler à l'enfant, lui expliquer qu'il va, dormir dans sa chambre dès ce soir ( et pas petit à petit.)
Lui raconter une histoire et ou lui chanter une berceuse, le rassurer en lui disant " on est là dans la pièce à côté, on t'entend, on ne t'abandonne pas. 
En 8 jours c'était réglé  
Les enfants ont un grand pouvoir d'adaptation  pour les PE c'est un peu plus long 🤣
Voilà bon courage Liquido.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Juillet 2022)

Voilà baby tout est dit la faute aux PE ! et sans eux rien n'est possible travail d'équipe ...


----------



## Kat (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
J'ai une petite fille pour qui le sommeil était compliqué car elle ne faisait les siestes que sur le canapé avec sa mamie le temps que j'obtienne mon agrément
Au départ j'ai fait pareil dodo sur canapé ou je restait à côté d'elle
Puis j'ai installé un lit dans la pièce de vie et je lui ai proposé... Depuis c'est le top elle dort dans son lit
Prenez le temps ça va le faire


----------



## Liquido (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 
Tous c'est mis en place. 
C'est un enfant qui avait besoin de dormir. 
Au début, je l'avais essayé de l'endormir dans les bras mais dès que je le posais il se réveillais. 
Donc, je l'ai mis au lis et je revenais le voir au bout de 5 minutes et après 10 min. Et hop, il s'endort tout seul maintenant, pas besoin de revenir. 
Il chigne un peu mais normal. 
Donc moi je peux faire à manger tranquillement. 
C'est prêt au réveil et comme il a dormi, il mange bien. 
C'était juste le temps d'adaptation. 
Après, il est plus cool quand ma fille est là car sinon il teste plus. 
Je pense qu'il faut lui donner des limites. Je ne suis pas sûre que la Maman le fasse assez et donc se fait un peu bouffer. 
Après, c'est son problème à la maison, tant que chez moi ça se passe bien. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Ce qui est extraordinaire c'est que d'un côté on garde bébé avec soi H24 pour qu'il ne pleure pas (cododo) mais d'un autre on a jugé tout à fait normal de reprendre un travail du jour au lendemain sans prévoir un temps d'adaptation: d'abord Tatie chez lui puis vite fait chez Nounou quand Tatie ne pouvait plus. Bébé passe donc H24 avec Maman durant 7 mois, puis d'un seul coup elle n'est plus là c'est Tatie, puis ce n'est plus tatie mais une inconnue: Nounou. Il est qd même normal que ce soit compliqué pour ce petit. Pourquoi ne pas avoir anticipé en cherchant une AM AVANT de trouver du travail? Sans doute pour être sur de ne pas payer "pour rien" une AM?! Or ça n'aurait pas été pour rien mais pour permettre à son bébé de pouvoir s'adapter tranquillement, que Maman puisse accompagner ce changement important. Un changement qui a pu être difficile pour Maman elle même d'ailleurs.
Avec ce type de "dossier" il faut à la fois prendre compte de cette situation et être très patiente, accompagnante avec bébé qui n'a rien demandé mais il va falloir AUSSI savoir fixer des limites et expliquer aux 2 PE ce que sont les besoins d'un bébé... Si tu arrive à instaurer un climat de confiance ils sauront t'écouter.
Etre bienveillant envers un bébé c'est reconnaitre ses besoins à lui: dormir, manger, jouer etc... et pour ça SE SENTIR EN SÉCURITÉ.
Le soucis est que bébé tjrs collé à Maman pendant 7 mois apprends à être en sécurité qu'à travers elle et non grâce à lui même, sauf qu'alors comment fait il qd maman n'est pas là? Voilà c'est tout ça que tu devras souvent ré-expliquer a bien d'autres familles encore. Avec bienveillance et sans jugement bien sur ;-)

Nous faisons un metier bien particulier où nous sommes tout à la fois guide et subordonnée.


----------



## Liquido (3 Août 2022)

Je vous donne des nouvelles de ce petit. 
Il avait juste besoin de trouver un rythme. 
Je pense qu'il en avait pas vraiment avant et comme il était chez lui, il avait besoin de quelqu'un pour s'endormir donc dur de faire les siestes. 

Chez moi, il a trouvé un rythme, réussis à dormir sans personne. Il chigne 5, voir 10 minutes max pour s'endormir. 
Il réussit même à se rendormir tout seul si il fait un micro réveil. 
Il mange super bien. Il est content de venir chez moi, il sourit, me tend les bras et ne montre pas d'impatience de repartir quand sa maman est là. 
Il s'entend bien avec ma fille. 

La Maman n'avait pas trouver d'assistante maternelle qui convenait aux parents. Elle attendait que je commence car je connais les parents (juste connaissance). Je pense que la Maman a fait comme elle a pu avec son travail. 

Je suis contente que ça soit arranger.


----------

